# Dirty Girl ............................



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

Needs a clean after today lol anyone want to help ??










:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Pink Pussy said:


> Needs a clean after today lol anyone want to help ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STW? :roll: :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm busy doin' nothing, if you're prepared to drive it to Bristol, and then get it dirty again by the time you get home 

PS. howdya get those patches on your rear ??


----------



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

TeeTees said:


> I'm busy doin' nothing, if you're prepared to drive it to Bristol, and then get it dirty again by the time you get home
> 
> PS. howdya get those patches on your rear ??


No idea how i got the patches  mmmmmmmmmmm Bristol not been there for years lol


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Pink Pussy said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > I'm busy doin' nothing, if you're prepared to drive it to Bristol, and then get it dirty again by the time you get home
> ...


Come on down - I'll polish that nasty silver colour off yer car for you  ....you know Red's the fastest colour, don't you ?? 8)


----------



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

i always thought silver was the fastest or that was what i was told lol


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Pink Pussy said:


> i always thought silver was the fastest or that was what i was told lol


Hehehe  .....it may be faster when it's cleaned, but at the moment that dirt is creating too much drag :wink:


----------



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

TeeTees said:


> Pink Pussy said:
> 
> 
> > i always thought silver was the fastest or that was what i was told lol
> ...


lol not for long just putting bristol into sat nav !! :!:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Pink Pussy said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Pink Pussy said:
> ...


You'll be better off making it for the afternoon - I tried cleaning mine at 1deg on Saturday afternoon, and by the time I'd gotten to drying the windows they had iced over.... :lol:


----------

